# Problem beim starten von ntp und hotplug

## shizen

Hallo

beim booten werden die dienste ntp und hotplug mit einer fehlermeldung gestartet.

folgendes steht in /var/log/everything

```

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "ntpd"!

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "ntpd"!

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "ntpd"!

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "ntpd"!

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Could not get dependency info for "ntpd"!

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] Please run:

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] # /sbin/depscan.sh

Sep 21 10:17:24 [rc-scripts] to fix this.

```

waron kann das liegen?

Grüße

----------

## dertobi123

```
/sbin/depscan.sh
```

dann neustarten. Jetzt besser?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## mladdi

lol das steht doch dran   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *mladdi wrote:*   

> lol das steht doch dran   

 

1.) Heisst genau das noch lange nix.

2.) Was ist daran lustig?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## shizen

lol, das bringt nämlich gar nix.

Scherzkecks ein bissl lesen kann ich auch  :Mad: 

Gruß

----------

